# Is This The Best Looking GTR In The UK?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

who cares! here are some of my favorite angles, enjoy the photos 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









16.









17.









18.









19.









And bullys special prize!

20.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

number 9 for me 

see you pod tomorrow opcorn:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice backdrop any hoo.

Wont be at the pod till 2 pm, save me a space in the 2pm session!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice seats, how much ?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> Nice seats, how much ?


Sorry m8 theyre not for sale


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I guessed that, just asking how much those are ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

You should start a poll about who starts the most polls about their own car ...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Next one is 

Is this the whitest GTR ever?


----------



## fabrizio (Mar 17, 2010)

errr.it appears to be white...so how can it be(the best looking):chuckle:...now if it were black..now you're talking..also the exhausts appear to be wearing flares...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice to meet you today Alex.

I have to say your car actually does look stunning in the metal.
The matt black wheels and trim really set it off nicely.

And as for its performance.... well I won't spoilt it here, but I'm sure you will be telling everyone about its times today at Santa Pod.

Nice seats, but I would need ones with a foldable back rest to keep the wife happy that it is still a "four seater".:chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, this car is very nice in the flesh, looking forward to seeing it next time as I'm sure it'll have been tweaked further.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Wonder how long the rear stays that colour for with the Titan onboard and decat downpipes I assume?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> You should start a poll about who starts the most polls about their own car ...


Thats a rediculous idea :banned: now, whats my next thread going to be about?  I know! Is This The Most Black & White GTR In The UK? :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Nice seats, but I would need ones with a foldable back rest to keep the wife happy that it is still a "four seater".:chuckle:


What those are seats in the back? NO WAY!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

countvonc said:


> Next one is
> 
> Is this the whitest GTR ever?


Well after seeing your car today I think your's should be; Is This The Least Driven GTR In The UK?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

robsm said:


> Yeah, this car is very nice in the flesh, looking forward to seeing it next time as I'm sure it'll have been tweaked further.


Thanks, Well that depends on Kevan Kemp making my dream come true..

Make her Fly Kev, Make her Fly!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

JoZeff said:


> Wonder how long the rear stays that colour for with the Titan onboard and decat downpipes I assume?


Correct, I heard there was a small flame visible today, like a baby dragon clearing its throat, my secret? moisturize with Zymol


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> You should start a poll about who starts the most polls about their own car ...


:chuckle:

Oh and the answer is NO


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice car indeed in the flash! The matt black alloys really do look mean! Was nice to meet you at the pod today.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Well after seeing your car today I think your's should be; Is This The Least Driven GTR In The UK?


Well it could be 'Is this the least launched GTR in the UK?'

See it is my road car AND I prefer corners, you do remember what corners are GTRstar? After you have a new suspension you may be able to drive round them again.

Bl00dy straight line jockeys....:chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> Oh and the answer is NO


Thanks for your valued opinion RSVFOUR :shy: although its somewhat objective given that it apears that youre in the wrong section, try the KFC car park forum next time :wavey: 

Brabus SLK :chuckle: I hope that was your wife's :nervous:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

^ A bit strong ? Surely if you ask a question you have to be prepared for answers you don't like. ;-) Anyway, 10 and 4 (for the nice background).


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> ^ A bit strong ? Surely if you ask a question you have to be prepared for answers you don't like. ;-) Anyway, 10 and 4 (for the nice background).


nah, I dont do negativity, anyway, its a hypothetical question, if he'd have said No, mine looks better, or No Ive seen a better looking one then he might not have come accross as a hater, and I might not have said anything about him being a poser 

If youre going to spread hate, do it with your own kind, thats what I say.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> nah, I dont do negativity,


Really? Your retort begs to differ . I would look at jealousy as the best form of flattery to be honest. I once heard it said that if people aren't jealous of you, you're not doing it right :chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

sorry but your rant does require a reply



GTRSTAR said:


> Thanks for your valued opinion RSVFOUR :shy:
> although its somewhat objective given that it apears that youre in the wrong
> section, Sorry didnt realise that your threads were not suppose to be read by anyone that doesnt drive a 35 :bowdown1:
> 
> ...



I dont undestand your post why so agressive . All I did was answer No to your silly title - is this the best looking GTR . 
So to explain my answer (NO) :-
I was at the ace meet last month there were 20+ 35s there and at least three looked better than yours (only IMHO of course) 
Remember - you posted the question . So you really should be able to take the answers cos thats what you asked for.


Unlike your good self GTRSTAR I am able to spot a good car and give credit for it. And your car is very nice But starting so many threads suggesting yours is the best at anything/everything is getting rather boring .

So when you ask a question dont spit your dummy out if you dont like someones answer.

and to answer your other two gems -

1 "nah, I dont do negativity, anyway, its a hypothetical question, if he'd have said No, mine looks better, or No Ive seen a better looking one then he might not have come accross as a hater, and I might not have said anything about him being a poser "
(answered above ) Plus , the idea is , you call someone a poser because they are not because they dont agree with you. And by the way it sounds like you might qualify for that title ahead of me 
and your definition of a hater is rather perplexing :runaway:

2 "If youre going to spread hate, do it with your own kind, thats what I say."
So now you are a supeior being are you :bowdown1::bowdown1: 
And speading hate is now defined as posting an answer you dont like .

To be continued ( I suspect ) :chuckle: 


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

As Harry Hill would say: "There's only one way to find out! FIGHT!!!!!!".

Heehee, nah, I think we're all here in good faith. Let's respect the forum and keep everything as discussions. :bowdown1:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope that the threads relating to my car inspire people to tune their GTR's not cause debate over whether the title is politically correct :blahblah:

What RSVFOUR doesnt realise is how he gave himself away, funny isnt it, how just two letters can speak a thousand words...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I didnt try to start a debate I answered your question specifically and you didnt like the answer ,

So you start making insulting remarks without any reason. Hence my reply.

for the record 
I think the new GTR is a great car and your car does sound like a very good example but that doesnt mean you are entitled to take the pi$$ and generally diss anyone that doesnt drive an R35. 

Owning an R35 no matter how nice does not make you something special .


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Let's keep it civil chaps, and take things in good spirit.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, as it's BATHTUB white, sorry a car like this needs to SHOUT its colour and presence !!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

:bawling:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

It is a white GTR.......as 50 others in UK too....nothing special on it,so how could it be the best looking GTR when it looks like any other stock GTR

Sorry mate,but thats how i see it...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

C'mon, he does have nice seats !! LOL


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Agreed, my vote goes to the seat as well.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

:bawling: I thought you might "jump on the band wagon" EVOVI 

Guys, Im not saying my car IS the best looking, the title was just meant to link the thread with the other threads about my cars development, in hynesite, not the best choise of words, granted. :repost:

I like the look of most GTRs even if they are standard and only get driven on a sunday in Cheltenham (COUNTVONC)  IMO the standard car is the most iconic GTR, however, I just love the individual look of a carbon bonnet and huge wing which leaves me with a question:

At what point does "enhancing" the GTR become spoiling it? or to put it another way, To "spoil" or not to spoil?


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

"IMO the standard car is the most iconic GTR, however, I just love the individual look of a carbon bonnet and huge wing which leaves me with a question:

At what point does "enhancing" the GTR become spoiling it? or to put it another way, To "spoil" or not to spoil?"

Think you answered this yourself! Miaowwwwwww!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

lol :chuckle: you know for once, NINERON, I think youre right


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

nice detail change
but looks like the trunck doesn't close perfectly anymore (pic 13)


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> I like the look of most GTRs even if they are standard and only get driven on a sunday in Cheltenham (COUNTVONC)


Well, I cant help it if you are poor and only have one car to drive.

I took my white one to work Monday, red today, silver tomorrow, Black Thursday..........


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> Well, I cant help it if you are poor and only have one car to drive.
> 
> I took my white one to work Monday, red today, silver tomorrow, Black Thursday..........


:chuckle: Have you seen Alex's signature?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: Have you seen Alex's signature?


He cant get all those in his single parking space though so I guess they must be all dinky toys from when he was a kid.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

"in hynesite, not the best choise of words"

....or spelling for that matter :chuckle:

Have to say I think it's good of you to share with us the development path of your car Alex. Not all of us want to follow the same route, but I suspect must of enjoy reading about it :thumbsup: (even if your spelling is sh1te)
Cheers
Mick


----------



## OO__OO (Jul 29, 2007)

Have mice been eating the door rubber (Pic. No. 6) or is it just the photo?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

OO__OO said:


> Have mice been eating the door rubber (Pic. No. 6) or is it just the photo?


Yes I leave three mice in the car over night to ward off thieves 

poor door panel fitment seems to have caused the rubber to deteriorate, well done for spotting it! did you notice the bottle of evian behind the seat though?! thats for the mice..


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Yes I leave three mice in the car over night to ward off thieves
> 
> poor door panel fitment seems to have caused the rubber to deteriorate, well done for spotting it! did you notice the bottle of evian behind the seat though?! thats for the mice..


A bottle of naive did you say? :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

mickv said:


> "in hynesite, not the best choise of words"
> 
> ....or spelling for that matter :chuckle:
> 
> ...


thanks, its good to see that its not just boy racers that read these threads, how do Grammer School Teachers find time though in between marking homework?!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

countvonc said:


> A bottle of naive did you say? :chuckle:


COUNTVONC PLEASE! no more riddles. 

BTW Hows the wifes MX5? still borrow it to go to work?? :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

DAVID! if I could find that thread on the pod day out again Id answer your question about the clutch, as its disapeared off the face of the forum, Ill answer it here;

it looks as though the next step for the clutch is uprated plates and a cobb TCM tweak, its currently being tested by Kev before it goes on my car, fingers crossed.

What is it about this forum that I can never seem to find the events section more than once :runaway:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> COUNTVONC PLEASE! no more riddles.
> 
> BTW Hows the wifes MX5? still borrow it to go to work?? :chuckle:


Now, now GTRstar, evian/naive a simple 'riddle'.

And yes, I drove the wife's MX-5 to work today. Still much more fun drifting an MX-5 on Friday to driving auto in a straight line on Saturday though.

One takes skill (I wish I had more) and one doesn't.

However, I like almost all cars and enjoy the different experiences to be had in all.

(Modded) MX-5's rock but in a different way. I know you may not understand that. :runaway:

But I still luv ya buddy. :chuckle:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> thanks, its good to see that its not just boy racers that read these threads, how do Grammer School Teachers find time though in between marking homework?!


No, not me mate, I lack the required patience, although I do know at least know how to spell grammar. Keep 'em coming, this is fun :squintdan


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Fantastic looking car, congrats! . . I saw a white one at Litchfield Imports a few weeks ago that was going to Renault F1 team boss for his 'collection'. Awesome looking piece of machinery . . . Dripping in £20k's worth of Mines carbon goodies, £20k ceramic brakes, carbon seats and custom BBS alloys which really looked the part. Same story under the bonnet, running 700+bhp (Iain might correct me here) . . Hopefully it'll get driven and not just sit in a show room eh!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R35Bren - so it's been sold ??? dam it (but thank god !! No more toys for me ) LOL


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> R35Bren - so it's been sold ??? dam it (but thank god !! No more toys for me ) LOL


Matt said it was destined for the Renualt guy, I take it that was your dribble I saw on the bonnet?! Wonder how much better those ceramics would be compared to your obscene Alcons?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R35Bren said:


> Matt said it was destined for the Renualt guy, I take it that was your dribble I saw on the bonnet?! Wonder how much better those ceramics would be compared to your obscene Alcons?


Yeah, good job you didn't look at the rear of the car where there were more stains LOL

Obscene ??? The Ceramice are at least twice the prcie I think at £24k !! LOL + they squeal !!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yeah, good job you didn't look at the rear of the car where there were more stains LOL
> 
> Obscene ??? The Ceramice are at least twice the prcie I think at £24k !! LOL + they squeal !!


HA!

Obscene: "so excessive as to be offensive" :chuckle:

I think my brother got a few pics of the car (minus stains) so if he gets a grip and uploads them I'll post em up


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ohhhh yessum please !!!

I put a bid in for those wheels that were on it, but Iain wouldn't accept my fiver LOL


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

iPhone camera sucks but here she is. (Shame we didn't get one of all the under the bonnet goodies too.)

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9343/img0213aw.jpg

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3822/gtrcarbon.jpg

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1492/img0215vl.jpg


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> Ohhhh yessum please !!!
> 
> I put a bid in for those wheels that were on it, but Iain wouldn't accept my fiver LOL


Wheels are rather special eh! . . imagine curbing one of those bad boys! I'd have to punish myself even more than I did when I hooked up my rear left rushing into a multi-storey :chairshot.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be in the gallery?


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Litchfields White car is a very special piece of kit! Seen it myself all finished and done.
Makes "Is this the best looking GTR in the UK!" Look like a 1985 mini metro!(With mice!)
It really is special.......


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> Litchfields White car is a very special piece of kit! Seen it myself all finished and done.
> Makes "Is this the best looking GTR in the UK!" Look like a 1985 mini metro!(With mice!)
> It really is special.......



PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

*seats*

alex with your seats how did you get round the airbag issue with the dash lights and did you remove the seat belt buckle and fix it to your new seat or what did you do ? cheers stephen


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

greenstar said:


> alex with your seats how did you get round the airbag issue with the dash lights and did you remove the seat belt buckle and fix it to your new seat or what did you do ? cheers stephen


Yes the seat belt buckle was removed from the original seat and then attached to the fabricated subframe, as for the light, Kevan Kemp at Severn Valley Motorsport can "put your lights out" he uses a resistor from Recaro and a GTC Access Port, his number is 01952 588828 or PM Kevan Kemp on the forum.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

*seats*

Thankyou very much for that alex


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

R35Bren said:


> iPhone camera sucks but here she is. (Shame we didn't get one of all the under the bonnet goodies too.)
> ]


The under bonnet goodies are the same as mine.... 

Pictures to follow...

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Imageshack - p1040174.jpg


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/p1040175g.jpg/


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not very good at this picture adding bit, I'm afraid..

Anyway the bits are Forge, header tank, intercooler and induction kit, fittment and mapping by Iain Litchfield, Litchfield Imports...

Bits you can't see.. de-cat down pipes, full Milltek exhaust, also fitted by Litchfields....

Oh yes and carbon fibre bits...

If someone can add these properly I would be very greatful

R.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> You should start a poll about who starts the most polls about their own car ...


it is somewhat strange...


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

At the right of your picture is a Forum Link - copy and paste.

Thumbnail:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GT-R Glenn 
You should start a poll about who starts the most polls about their own car ... 



cleethorpes said:


> it is somewhat strange...


I know, I should really seek help for that, heres how I imagine you;










If you dont like the fact that I share the enjoyment my possessions in this way, then you must want something that I possess? whether its material or metaphysical, through a twist of fate, you may never be, as fortunate as myself.

Hatred, Jealousy, its never a good look..


----------



## FINFAST (Feb 16, 2006)

if you want my honest opinion the answer is definitely "no"

sorry, but the boot doesn't fit at all!!, the bonnet looks a bit out too, the wrapped parts look shabby...

but otherwise the seat looks good :thumbsup:

do you do track days or just 1/4 mile stuff?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GT-R Glenn
> You should start a poll about who starts the most polls about their own car ...
> 
> ...


I read your post with some interest.

I do think you are an exceptionally fortunate person ín that living life with the constant smell of faeces in your nose must be a struggle, not many could cope, but you have overcome this massive obstacle.

I'm sure you wake every morning, stand in front of the mirror in a very Alan Patridge'esque way and proclaim that you are a 'TIGER'. This would be shortly before your daily application of fake tanning product, and eyebrow grooming.

Driving a high performance car can be a rewarding and enjoyable experience and quite how you manage with your disability is a miracle.

As with the other members of the forum, I have little, in fact no interest in you, your possesions, or the lack of size of your little man.

In conclusion, I am in awe of your driving abilities, as I'm sure is everyone else.

Driving with your head that far up your own arse is indeed an amazing feat.

Have a good day, I know I will.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> If you dont like the fact that I share the enjoyment my possessions in this way, then you must want something that I possess? whether its material or metaphysical, through a twist of fate, you may never be, as fortunate as myself.
> 
> Hatred, Jealousy, its never a good look..


Just a suggestion, but maybe if you posted a feature on your car in The Gallery, rather than the constant polls, you may receive better feedback and would reduce the need for antagonising non R35 owners with the above comments. If someone expresses an opinion that might not be in line with your own thoughts then you have to respect that. I bet you wouldn't risk actually saying the above to someones face?

I like what you are doing to your car and admire people who are doing something different but I do think your attitude to other forum members responses is not exactly endearing you to them!

Have a nice day. :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with tazz in that it does nothing to help the bond between 35 owners and the previous model owners. The old and the new are a very different kettle of fish but we should all be interested in the ' GTR's ' heritage, and our appreciation of the marque, not the size of our wallets.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just a suggestion, but maybe if you posted a feature on your car in The Gallery, rather than the constant polls, you may receive better feedback and would reduce the need for antagonising non R35 owners with the above comments. If someone expresses an opinion that might not be in line with your own thoughts then you have to respect that. I bet you wouldn't risk actually saying the above to someones face?
> 
> I like what you are doing to your car and admire people who are doing something different but I do think your attitude to other forum members responses is not exactly endearing you to them!
> 
> Have a nice day. :thumbsup:


Point taken, although Im not looking to endear myself to people like that, be it online or face to face, as Ive said before, if your going to spread hate or negativity, do it with your own kind, or be prepared for a roasting! :flame: thats not aimed at you TAZZMAXX, they know who they are :banned:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> I agree with tazz in that it does nothing to help the bond between 35 owners and the previous model owners. The old and the new are a very different kettle of fish but we should all be interested in the ' GTR's ' heritage, and our appreciation of the marque, not the size of our wallets.


Nice one for jumping on the PC band wagon cleethorps, although this has nothing to do with the cars we drive, when you relplied 'it is somewhat strange' you we're refering my reasoning behind me posting a poll about my own car at which point you gave yourself away as a hater! 

Either your lack of personality does not allow you to see the question 'Is This Best Looking GTR In The UK' in the rhetorical way it was intended, or you were aiming to disparage me in some way, which is what jealous people do!

Isnt it funny how just a few letters can speak a thousand words..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Indeed they can, and if you look back over your posts you will clearly see, as I'm sure everyone else can, what a self indulgent arse you are. My point was simply that it is odd that someone posts polls centred around themselves? Who gives a rats arse about your self loving attitude. Not me.

PC band wagon, I think simply being a person who is non prejudgemental is an accepted behavioural trait in any culture , and is a trait that you dear sir, do not possess.

Feel free to continue your narrow minded self obsessed ramblings as I wish to take no further part in discussions with someone, who taking into account his previous comments, is a blinkered idiot.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I love it in white, if it was my car though I would paint the wheels and all the trim white too. Total whiteout, best car colour in the world - ever.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

In hindsight, I will make one further comment:

Possibly we should end this 'post-off' a.s.a.p. as ultimately I feel we will both come away from it looking like twats.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

8 and 10 FTW!:smokin:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

AJFleming said:


> I love it in white, if it was my car though I would paint the wheels and all the trim white too. Total whiteout, best car colour in the world - ever.


lol Amazing!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Chubby said:


> The under bonnet goodies are the same as mine....
> 
> Pictures to follow...
> 
> R.


Very smart :thumbsup: you must be chuffed!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I reckon the wheels need a bit more shine on them, they look a bit like brake dust matte gray 

Lovely otherwise.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

mmmm funny thread this. I think GTRSTAR will tire of the GTR soon anyways when the new big thing comes out. But nice car anyways. Not really my thing the r35 i like the 33 best. But Nissan did do it again with a fantastic GTR. But maybe i should get my willy out and over shadow you all lolopcorn:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

lol thats more like it! thats what this thread needed, a bit of light hearted toilet humor to remind us that we're all not a bunch of haters that take eveything literally and dont understand what rhetorical means! :clap:

BTW, for those of you who found my bonnet and boot shut lines too much to bare, theres somthing in the pipeline that will have your dicerning eyes filling with tears of joy :bawling:

Stay Tuned opcorn:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Alex,
It's nice But has it got carbon wheels!! carbon seats Reclining! Ceramic down pipes! Cheap Hifi (for lightness)lol Oh & 700 ft/lbs of torque & It's got to be RED Hang on a minute that's my car!!lol
Speak soon "sorry i couldn't make the strip!!" well done for now
Bruce
(I'll cook tonight!)


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NO, only youve got enough money to blow on carbon wheels Bruce! as for the reclining seats, its a supercar not a sleeper cab!  lol

Ive slipped Kev some notes to make sure that mines faster than yours, see you and the RED Herring at POD ! 

Bruce Lane, what were you, Batman and Lois Lane's Love Child?! I hope youve got super powers, youll need em.. :thumbsup:

PS. mums gone to iceland


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice one 'A' But I know more than you think!!! Anyway 'iceland' that;s a bit upmarket isn't it! lol mind you after you've been to kev's again i'm a little bit worried!!lol
Bruce (known as' TLO')The Light One, ha ha ha ha 
ps The seats are For chilling! waiting for you to catch up!!!!


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this the most over hyped ***** extension in the world?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> Is this the most over hyped ***** extension in the world?


Dude, I was just trying to get some positive feedback, turns out I got the opposite from some members (pardon the pun) but I think that says more about them than it does about me..

As Ive said before, the GTR is not status symbol nor an erectile extention, that all insecure bollox, its a vehicle to transport me to driving nirvana, and back :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

NINEIR0N said:


> Is this the most over hyped ***** extension in the world?


I think you may be right. What kind of gtr owner suffers from narcissistic personality disorder titles threads the way this member does? Member being the correct term for this individual.

From wiki "Although most individuals have some narcissistic traits, high levels of narcissism can manifest themselves as a pathological form of narcissistic personality disorder, whereby the patient overestimates his or her abilities and has an excessive need for admiration and affirmation"

ladies and gentlemen I hereby introduce you to Mr Alexander Arundell Esq.


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Give the guy a break ffs

He's obviously a newbee to foursomes, sorry forums, and I think we should recognise this. 

Whist all of us are 'sad' in a GTR/other forum sort of way, which none of us can deny, how can we preach who is a c*ck and who is the not?

I for one say we are all c*cks, as above all else we put our cars first before mostly more important things, and that is why we are GTR/car enthusiasts and generally have nothing better to do with our time.

We certainly can't have forums in the first place and then be elistist by choice; we have to take what is posted as that person's view, and either comment pos or neg, but not derogatory - just ignore if that's how you feel, that's what Mods are for....

Hypathetically speaking, I personally would, in a very Kevin Keegan 'love it, just love it' way for Alex to be present in person for a few beers after a run or trackday. I think it would be extremely funny all round for everyone including Alex :thumbsup:000000..

Just my £1.86  (sorry coz it's Alex, I know it should be 2p)

IMHO, NO it's not the best looking GTR in the UK, and NO, it won't be the fastest - he's still got heavy wheels


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

hahaha lovin the competition between 20bl and yourself alex, should make for an interesting santa pod outing!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> I think you may be right. What kind of gtr owner suffers from narcissistic personality disorder titles threads the way this member does? Member being the correct term for this individual.
> 
> From wiki "Although most individuals have some narcissistic traits, high levels of narcissism can manifest themselves as a pathological form of narcissistic personality disorder, whereby the patient overestimates his or her abilities and has an excessive need for admiration and affirmation"
> 
> ladies and gentlemen I hereby introduce you to Mr Alexander Arundell Esq.


Impressive, so youve been measuring my levels of narcissism now and deem it to be over the healthy threshold? :blahblah:

If it wasnt for the fact that you recycled my 'Member' pun from my previous post I may have taken you seriously, instead, youve earned a place with chuckuk and the others phycologists on my ignore list! :banned:

Now its not that I dont respect the fact that everyone in entitled to their point of view, I just dont want to read negativity everytime I express myself online.

To coin a phrase from the great Alan Sugar, you are the weakest link! no not that one, YOURE FIRED! thats the one lol :flame:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

How I love forums ....

I think the best phrase is ' You can please some of the people some of the time, but not all the people all of the time'...

R.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Andiroo said:


> Hypathetically speaking, I personally would, in a very Kevin Keegan 'love it, just love it' way for Alex to be present in person for a few beers after a run or trackday. I think it would be extremely funny all round for everyone including Alex :thumbsup:000000.
> 
> IMHO, NO it's not the best looking GTR in the UK, and NO, it won't be the fastest - he's still got heavy wheels


I'd be happy to have a pint with you or anyone else as long as I could have 5 minutes to explain what a rhetorical question is


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Andiroo said:


> Give the guy a break ffs
> 
> He's obviously a newbee to foursomes, sorry forums, and I think we should recognise this.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you still have your wonderful quotes on forums... :thumbsup:

Rich.


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

I do try Rich, although I ain't quite got the hang of leaving out the word c*ck. Maybe it's some childhood thing, the way I was brought up, flogged every 5mins etc for being 'Rocket Man' when we had guests round


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Andiroo said:


> I do try Rich, although I ain't quite got the hang of leaving out the word c*ck. Maybe it's some childhood thing, the way I was brought up, flogged every 5mins etc for being 'Rocket Man' when we had guests round


hey for a man that has only posted 102 posts since 2002

alex sure has got you guys going youve now gone into trebble figues lol

you want to slow down..:thumbsup: rocket man 

getting sucked into this


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

As you can see and read I've been trying to help Alex that's all, should I stop Kevan?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread asks the Question: *Is This The Best Looking GTR In The UK?*

ANS: *NO*

WHY: Its one of 1400 R35's in the country and as such looks the same except for the rear spoiler - which has now been removed along with this cars Bonnet.

If the Question was asked *now* the answer is a most definite *NO*.

Question asked and answered, I hope GTRSTAR can accept the question he posed is answered without a resort to attack.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Why didnt the narcissist include a NO option in his poll?

Probably because everybody would vote NO and deflate his over inflated ego. Look on the bright side, at least we dont have to live with him. Something tells me his wife only married him for his money, it obviously isnt because of his wonderful personality or good looks, and I very much doubt its because he has a huge pork sword. :chairshot


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm I was wondering why GTRSTAR was despised on the forums and now I see why. Was hoping there was a 'No' option in the poll.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Is it the best looking? No, mine is better looking than yours.
However, GTRSTAR, you are definitely a ****!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I thought the personal attacks were being stopped? This is pathetic.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

*Is this the best looking GTR in the UK?*

NO.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I thought the personal attacks were being stopped? This is pathetic.


Sorry, but he asks for it with his "my dad's bigger than your dad" polls and posts about which picture of his car looks the best.

He's ****ing ruined his car, so he should send the pictures to Top Gear's "I'm a clot and I've ruined my car".

The colour is no colour (technically all of em), the seats are crap, the exhaust tails are chav, and his immaturity is irritating.

And your car is purple!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> This thread asks the Question: *Is This The Best Looking GTR In The UK?*
> 
> ANS: *NO*
> 
> ...


as I've said from the start it's a Rhetorical question you complete bunch of numb nuts! lol

meaning: a question asked solely to produce an effect or to make an assertion and not to elict a reply.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> as I've said from the start it's a Rhetorical question you complete bunch of numb nuts! lol
> 
> meaning: a question asked solely to produce an effect or to make an assertion and not to elict a reply.


I thought I was on your ignore list........ :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

GTRSTAR - you need to see a psychiatrist for your schizo tendencies - I'm getting fed up of your responses.

Consequently no reply necessary - I've posted an answer to your thread which you want to perpetuate. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> as I've said from the start it's a Rhetorical question you complete bunch of numb nuts! lol
> 
> meaning: a question asked solely to produce an effect or to make an assertion and not to elict a reply.


I thought a rhetorical question was one which the asker already knew the answer to? Like if I asked you why did you destroy your new car?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> I thought I was on your ignore list........ :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> GTRSTAR - you need to see a psychiatrist for your schizo tendencies - I'm getting fed up of your responses.
> 
> Consequently no reply necessary - I've posted an answer to your thread which you want to perpetuate. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


LOL you must be the one that got away!

Following your last post I think I'll leave you off the list on the grounds that you made me laugh 

three strikes and you're out !


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Alex, if it's not meant to elicit a response then why the hell does it have a poll attached to the thread? Admit it, you'd be more upset if you got no response at all


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> I thought the personal attacks were being stopped? This is pathetic.


I tried but as fast as I built bridges, the hole got deeper

The flower that rises above the lawn should fear the lawnmower

Mook


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

bigkev said:


> NO.


Agreed ... its white for a start :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Remember the old Nissan ads?
Sympology for simple technology.
Shiny and white? Lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Alex, if it's not meant to elicit a response then why the hell does it have a poll attached to the thread? Admit it, you'd be more upset if you got no response at all


Its a Rhetorical Question

there's no option for yes or no is there?

Peace and love brother


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Give Up...Walk away from the Thread!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I thought the personal attacks were being stopped? This is pathetic.


Dont blame the moderator because some owners just dont know when to stfu and let their car do the talking. Gtrstar did everything possible to ensure he always had a stream of people willing to take offence at him and his car. The man just cant help himself. I bet he is an only child lol.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

NINEIR0N said:


> Give Up...Walk away from the Thread!


Easier said than done because the man invites ridicule by the skip load. IMHO its this kind of owner that brings all the negativity to the R35 scene with his narcissistic threads and holier than thou attitude.


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

er no


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Girls, Girls, Girls take it easy !!! I had my fair share of "abuse" on here and you ALL need to keep a GSOH !!!


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Its a Rhetorical Question
> 
> there's no option for yes or no is there?
> 
> Peace and love brother


Alex, for once I'll admit you're right, I didn't think before I posted! No need to shout though, I'm *stupid*, not *deaf*  I'm glad I'm not on the ignore list though :thumbsup:

Keep on modding and I'll try harder next time.

Now answer the second part of my last post.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Alex, for once I'll admit you're right, I didn't think before I posted! No need to shout though, I'm stupid, not deaf I'm glad I'm not on the ignore list though
> 
> Keep on modding and I'll try harder next time.
> 
> Now answer the second part of my last post.


nope, not looking for acceptance of self gratification either, just shouting about it thats all, like tarzan summoning the beasts of the wild AHHAHAHHAHAHAHHHH! if a bunch of penguins turned up, he'd be disapointed


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> if a bunch of penguins turned up, he'd be disapointed


Now I'm getting confused...


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Chubby said:


> Now I'm getting confused...


Hm...i think he meant you are one of the penguins.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

donnynsc said:


> Hm...i think he meant you are one of the penguins.


LOL - I've been call somethings before - but never a penguin.... but hey WTF I like penguins....

Rich.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ohhh WOW . . .*

How could I miss this thread???:runaway::clap:

This is probably one of the only threads on Blowys servers, that makes nearly 10pages and all contributors have contributed as much as nothing . . . . reading this thread is like finding the black matter in space . . . you don`t know if you found something or not . . lol

GTRStar, one thing mate:
I look at all the cars you have owned or own under your avatar and then look at that white R35 GTR, then I ask myself I you could have just used your potentials a bit more on that car. Hell at least you could have gotten a film wrapping in matt orange or grey. thats the minimum trend in the R35GTR scene now.

regards
GTRLUX


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> *Ohhh WOW . . .*
> 
> How could I miss this thread???:runaway::clap:
> 
> This is probably one of the only threads on Blowys servers, that makes nearly 10pages and all contributors have contributed as much as nothing . . . .


Think of it as as a cross between twitter and MSN messenger, only no one wants to listen to what youve got to say and you dont add friends you just put others on your ignore list if they say anything nasty


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> *Ohthis thread is like finding the black matter in space . . . you don`t know if you found something or not . . lol
> *


*

And it would appear nothing much has changed by your input....:thumbsup:*


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Chubby said:


> And it would appear nothing much has changed by your input....:thumbsup:


easy now chubby, youre one of the good guys remember.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL - yes only playing - no harm intended...

Rich.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just to add to the drivel, Alex, shouldn't you be referring to Chubby as "You Fat [email protected]"?

Respect!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> referring to Chubby as "You Fat [email protected]"?
> 
> !


Do you remember when you were at school - you know 5 minutes ago - when you always used the opposite for nickname - 'Slim' was the fat boy 'Shortie' was the tall guy etc etc....

Well people who know me or have seen me know the fact that I ain't chubby at all... lol:thumbsup:

Rich.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Chubby said:


> Do you remember when you were at school - you know 5 minutes ago - when you always used the opposite for nickname - 'Slim' was the fat boy 'Shortie' was the tall guy etc etc....
> 
> Well people who know me or have seen me know the fact that I ain't chubby at all... lol:thumbsup:
> 
> Rich.


Don't go all Alex on me, I'm just trying to put some humour into some of these threads. I just act like I was at school 5 minutes ago when in reality I can barely remember 5 minutes ago:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I just act like I was at school 5 minutes ago when in reality I can barely remember 5 minutes ago:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Ditto... :thumbsup:


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

For thats the n°18 because it makes the car strong and a good back ground.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Just to get the post to eleven pages

Blue penguins tasted better than red ones for some reason even though the contents were the same!

Vote now:-

1 Blue Penguin

2 Red Penguin

3 Green Penguin

Now thats lightened things up a bit, by the way I cant remember if there was a purple penguin David


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

bobd said:


> Just to get the post to eleven pages
> 
> Blue penguins tasted better than red ones for some reason even though the contents were the same!
> 
> ...


is this still about your car alex..or maybe chocolate bars?
i recon your the most posted bloke on the forum lol

4 white /black penguin


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> is this still about your car alex..or maybe chocolate bars?
> i recon your the most posted bloke on the forum lol
> 
> 4 white /black penguin


Black and white was never a penguin option Kevan LOL - not for any eaten in my past - maybe its:..................

4 Oreo


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

bobd said:


> Black and white was never a penguin option Kevan LOL - not for any eaten in my past - maybe its:..................
> 
> 4 Oreo


im sure penguins came in black and white

when i was a lad everthing was black and white
we couldnt afford colour: tv


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> im sure penguins came in black and white


They do mate, save for orange beaks and clown feet


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

On a lighter note for this thread  

Pingu's agent has just gone through me like a dose of salts, and doesn't want any further derogatory remarks against Pingu/penguins full stop - including the 'biscuit language' as he calls it :blahblah:

However, I received this email from Pingu himself tonight via his iPhone, I shit you not;


-----------------------------------------------

I am Pingu Spetsnaz Penguin, and I am an actor. I would like to take this opportunity to explain why I should not be classed as a biscuit, but an animal you should not cross, and if you do……

With my middle name being Spetsnaz, and ‘obviously’ being of Canadian origin (with a bit of Scottish and Scouser thrown in), and with my grandfather being in the 1st World War and all that, and it mentions vodka quite a lot, the search for ‘who I am’ began; 

*Glorious History of the Royal Canadian Mounted Spetsnaz Penguins *

The amazing history of the heroic founders and lineage holders of the Royal Canadian Mounted Spetsnaz Penguins. *Warning*: If you read this you might begin to worship these larger-than-life heroes as gods. This is acceptable. (I accept and I do do do, wharp wharp!) 

*1917 *

It was the cold winter of 1917 in Northern Russia. A small band of Cossack penguins were left to protect a secret store of vodka. Having helped themselves to an ample supply of the warming beverage this brave band of penguins became disoriented under white-out conditions (weed?). One of the Cossack penguin commanders, claiming to have seen a troupe of circus midgets taunting him in the distance, led a charge northward into the blizzard. 

Alas, the brave heroes found no such circus midgets and quickly became lost in the arctic circle. many of the penguins perished and were eaten, their skin worn as clothing. 

The survivors eventually crossed the arctic circle into Canada where they set up camp in the wilderness. 

The remaining penguins found their new home inhospitable as a plentiful supply of vodka was nowhere to be found, and yet they carried on. 

They learned to live off the land and survive on the local "beer", and inferior substitute for vodka. In the mean time they honed their martial skills by observing the animals around them- the squirrel, the newt, the moose, the bear, and of course, the sasquatch. BTW we did not 'bone' any of these animals, not just yet anyhow....

The long, cold Canadian nights being what they were, and given the fact that this band of worshipful heroes were all penguins, these adventurers turned to the closest humanoids to help continue their glorious bloodline. Many of the penguins mated with, married, and were welcomed into sasquatch families. The resulting superior offspring are the ancestors of todays Royal Canadian Mounted Spetsnaz Penguins – hence the orange clown feet and 8 foot growth over OEM.

The mixing of the species has provided with some natural genetic advantages. The sasquatch superior strength, hiding abilities, and ability to propel feces at extremely high velocities (yup, that's in the family) combined with the penguins ability for language (foreign), and acting for the camera (lol) - make the RCMSP a superhuman band of heroes. 

*1944 *

With the start of World War II, Canada was looking to overcome its image as a country of disgusting pacifists. Naturally they looked to our glorious ancestors for help. The Royal Canadian Mounted Spetsnaz Penguin Corp was formed as the most elite and deadly special forces unit ever produced by North America. A band of 6 of these unarmed penguins layed waste to the German city of Heidelberg with bare flippers alone, and slaughtered 484 German Ninjas. One of the brave band punched a hole in the wall of Heidelburgh castle to capture the world's largest wine cask, an important strategic blow to Axis powers.

*Today* 

Today the RCMSP spend all their time in meditation (sleeping), honing their martial skills, and beating the shite out of wusses who deserve it. We have since relocated to an undisclosed UK county where we are more free to practice our finely honed art. But if you can find us, and you have enough alcohol, you might just be able to learn some of the secrets of the Royal Canadian Mounted Spetsnaz Penguin. 


I hope this helps you guys and gals appreciate that I am not some wishy washy actor who will not ‘get down and dirty’ – as I will. Any more mention of the ‘bisc…’ word, and I may have to drink some vodka a pay a visit…………please don’t make me do that………….

Best regards and take care, whap! whap!


Pingu xxx


This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and
intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they
are flippered. If you have received this email in error please notify
[email protected] 

This flaptnote also confirms that this email message has been flippered for the presence of computer viruses. However, we strongly advise 
recipients to carry out their own virus checks before opening any 
attachments, and especially check for sharks..........

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

ROFL - Andiroo..... Top quality mate...

Rich.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think it's about chocolate penguins, it's about my robot penguins.

Or is it?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Chubby said:


> ROFL - Andiroo..... Top quality mate...
> 
> Rich.


agree ... v.good lol:thumbsup:
i think you have all gone nuts:clap:
except the penguin


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> agree ... v.good lol:thumbsup:
> i think you have all gone nuts:clap:
> except the penguin


There are definatly some issues here....:thumbsup:


----------

